# Contador 0-99, 99-0 Automatico



## gerardoddr (Abr 23, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ayuda para hacer que mi contador ascendente de 0-99, automaticamente sea descendente, tengo entendido que necesito un arreglo de compuertas para hacerlo, solo que no se cuales...

Alguien me podria ayudar???

PS: Estoy usando dos 74LS192 y displays Catodo con su respectivo decodificador.


----------



## maikol (Abr 27, 2007)

Si estás usando el 74LS192 estarás usando entonces dos, uno por cada dígito. Cuando pasa de 99 a 00 las patas TCu de ambos se ponen a 0. Así te enteras de que ha llegado al límite y debes entonces pasarle el reloj a la pata del reloj de resta y dejar el de suma en alto. Una vez vuelva a 00 supongo que querrás que de nuevo suba, por lo que hay que intercambiar relojes y valores en alto. Esto sólo se puede hacer teniendo un bit de dato que sepa si está sumando o restando. Te ofrezco una solución en la imagen.

Las puertas nand que salen de los TC verifican si has llegado a 00 por arriba o por abajo, y activan el bit correspondiente de la báscula RS que le sigue. Como está realimentada, cuando desaparezca la señal anterior seguirá señalando una y solo una de sus salidas. Así ocurrirá hasta que baje a 0 donde la otra señal se activará cambiando entonces los valores de la báscula. La nand que va a al contador de subida y de bajada sirve para ver si su bit está a 0 o 1, dejando pasar o no la señal de reloj; como es nand, dejará la otra al valor 1. Creo que funciona, no lo he probado, eso te toca a ti.

Un saludo.


----------



## astridbolanos (Abr 25, 2008)

Si lo que deseas hacer es un contador descendente utilizando el 74193, solamente hay que conectar down al reloj, y up a Vcc.  Si lo vas a poner en cascada entonces la salida de Borrow del primer contador la debes conectar a Down y como en el primer contadodr Up tambien se conecta a Vcc.  

Recuerda que si es ascendente entonces la salida que va hacia el Up del otro contador es Carry.
Load siempre va a Vcc en cualquiera de los dos casos.

Si lo que quieres es un contador de 99-0 entonces utiliza el 74192


----------



## OptimusTronic (May 13, 2008)

con la ayuda del mensaje de astridbolanos logre realizar con contador 0-9 ascendente y descendente les agradesco la ayuda a todos los que colocaron un mensaje ya que con eso entendi como realizar este circuito.

utilizando el 74LS192 y como decodificador el 74ls47 con display anodo comun.

saludos.


----------



## Luiz_919 (May 16, 2008)

Yo estoy haciendo algo parecido, pero yo lo estoy haciendo con contadores 4026, dos displays y un 555, y el conteo lo hace hasta el 99, pero mi problema es que no se como hacerle para que vaya de regreso, por ejemplo: 99,98,97,96...etc....., osea que cuando llegue a 99, empieze de regreso--No se si me puedan ayudar..  [/img]


----------



## dracopea (Mar 8, 2009)

chale pues yo toy haciendo un contador pero de igual manera necesito que automaticamente se haga el regreso osea del 0-9 y de 9-0 pero con el 74193.... echenme la mano gracias


----------



## dalucard (Abr 10, 2009)

holayo estoy en un predicamento igual yo apenas inicio en el tema de electronica y me dejaron como proyecto teorico realizar un contador digital con IC 74192 junto a un fotoresistor pero no tengo idea de como hacer este proyecto podrian decirme o instruirme de como podria hacer este proyecto


----------



## jeancarlos_54 (May 10, 2009)

Hola ..bueno respecto al mismo tema queria preguntarles algo..
Quiero hacer un contador de modulo 137, utilizando solo 2 integrados 74LS193 conectados en cascada en cuenta ascendente y que contenga un reset. Conectados a 3 displays claro.
Si la respuesta fuera pronto mejor.. gracias de antemano.


----------



## wilrow (May 29, 2009)

eo amigo disculpen por las molestias yo se que n oes el tema en si pero  uno de ustedes me ayudo bastante con el sumador no recuerdo bien pero  gracias a ustedes y sus respuestas pude hacerlo en la protoboard gracias   ak les dejo el sumador y en esta semana subo la imagen del esquema montado en la proto  gracias gracias! y un saludo  a todos desde ak colombia


----------



## miguelamed18 (May 30, 2009)

Estoy tratando de hacer un contador descendente de 59 a 00... Por favor necesito ayuda o un mapa de circuito para estudiarlo.... Gracias


----------



## wilrow (May 30, 2009)

boy a  buscar el plano que tengo por ak de un restador de  999 a 0  y uno de 100 a  0 en estos dias lo subo a ver si te sirve


----------



## miguelamed18 (May 31, 2009)

wilrow te lo agradecere lo necesito cuanto antes gracias


----------



## wilrow (Jun 2, 2009)

amigo pues disculpa busque y busque  y incontre en este mismo foro una gran  sumador y restador 0 hasta 30  pues mis planos  me los quoitaron pues no los encuentro por ningun lado  espero que te sirva como guia este restador   te cuidas y saludos


----------



## miguelamed18 (Jun 2, 2009)

wilrow, gracias por los planos, de verdad me sirvio de gran ayuda...


----------



## wilrow (Jun 3, 2009)

okjs de nada  para eso estamos ak para ayudarnos  todo bien   se cuida


----------



## miguelamed18 (Jun 3, 2009)

wilrow te molesto una vez mas, necesito construir un circuito de registro... Pero solo que debo utilizar la compuerta 74377 y flip-flop tipo D ahora necesito un circuito donde este implementado esos materiales... gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 3, 2009)

Como contadores up down tengo un circuito re simple y muy funcional.

incluso se le pueden agregar algunas llaves q conmuten varias funciones.

solo utiliza CD4029, CD4511.

1 llave conmuta entre UP y DOWN
1 llave conmuta entre binario o decimal
4 llaves setean un valor binario de arranque en 1er integrado
4 llaves mas setean un valor de inicio en el 2do integrado

saludos.


----------



## wilrow (Jun 4, 2009)

esta re bien tu circuito es muy bueno y funcion re bien    miguel ese circuito creo que te sirve vastante prueva con ese    gracias draco  por la ayuda al joven


----------



## chungara (Ago 19, 2009)

como abro los archivos ckt 
alguien me podria decir
no puedo abrir esto 
sumador y restador hasta 30.ckt


----------



## wilrow (Ago 20, 2009)

cirucit marker con ese programa los abres


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 20, 2009)

Y se pueden poner infinitos 4029 en cascada?

Así se puede hacer una especie de cronómetro con un reloj de 1 Hz


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Ago 30, 2009)

DISCULPEN, TENGO UN CONTADOR USANDO EL CD4026, BASTANTE SENCILLO, PERO MI PREGUNTA ES, COMO PUEDO HACER PARA QUE CUENTE HASTA 59 Y REINICIE:-?.... GRACIAS


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2009)

ING_RVARGAS dijo:


> DISCULPEN, TENGO UN CONTADOR USANDO EL CD4026, BASTANTE SENCILLO, PERO MI PREGUNTA ES, COMO PUEDO HACER PARA QUE CUENTE HASTA 59 Y REINICIE:-?.... GRACIAS


Tenes que hacer un OR entre la salida CarryOut (pin 5) y el Clock , del pulso resultante usas el flanco ascendente para resetear el 4026. 
Si en el diseño no tenes OR libres, para no agregar otro integrado por *una* compuerta la podes implementas discreta:


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Ago 31, 2009)

GRACIAS EDUARDO, DEJAME TE DIGO QUE HE HECHO LO QUE ME SUJERISTE, PERO NO RESULTA CON LAS OR, EN CAMBIO CON LA NOR LOGRO QUE CUENTE HASTA 55  Y SE RESETEE, EL DETALLE ES QUE YO QUIERO QUE LLEGUE HASTA 59... SUGERENCIAS, GRACIAS...

ADJUNTO EL DIAGRAMA


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 31, 2009)

ING_RVARGAS dijo:


> GRACIAS EDUARDO, DEJAME TE DIGO QUE HE HECHO LO QUE ME SUJERISTE, PERO NO RESULTA CON LAS OR, EN CAMBIO CON LA NOR LOGRO QUE CUENTE HASTA 55  Y SE RESETEE, EL DETALLE ES QUE YO QUIERO QUE LLEGUE HASTA 59... SUGERENCIAS, GRACIAS...


Que valores de R y C usaste? para la frecuencia de clock que tenes eso con 10k,2k2 y 10n anda.

Con la NOR no lo reseteas en el flanco ascendente del clock (como debe ser) sino medio ciclo antes (en el descendente).
Para implementarlo con NORs necesitas usar dos (una como inversora) y necesariamente el derivador RC para que se resetee *por flanco*.

Por otro lado, para que se te resetee tambien el primer contador tiene que haber un error de implementacion o si usaste una protoboard se te estan colando pulsos por la capacidad parasita alta que tiene entre hileras de conexion.
Las entradas sin uso (Reset, ClockInh,...) estan a masa o sueltas como en el diagrama que mostraste?


Nota:
 En los foros es muy mal recibido escribir todo en mayusculas, es equivalente a gritar.


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Ago 31, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> Que valores de R y C usaste? para la frecuencia de clock que tenes eso con 10k,2k2 y 10n anda.
> 
> Con la NOR no lo reseteas en el flanco ascendente del clock (como debe ser) sino medio ciclo antes (en el descendente).
> Para implementarlo con NORs necesitas usar dos (una como inversora) y necesariamente el derivador RC para que se resetee *por flanco*.
> ...




Primero que nada, disculpa lo de las mayusculas, te comento que hasta ahora solo tengo la simulacion en LIVE WIRE, quiero terminarlo primero ahi para despues hacer la pcb, para el clk uso el generador que trae el programa, veras, lo que quiero con este es hacer un horimetro que cuente las horas/minutos/segundos de una planta de emergencia, por ello es que requiero que en los minutos y segundos, se resetee al llegar a 59, ya tengo una simulacion funcionando con 7493 y decos pero se me hace que con el 4026 podria simplificar (y reducir bastante el tamaño de la pcb).... lo ves factible... gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 31, 2009)

ING_RVARGAS dijo:


> ... te comento que hasta ahora solo tengo la simulacion en LIVE WIRE, quiero terminarlo primero ahi para despues hacer la pcb, para el clk uso el generador que trae el programa, ...


Ojo con los simuladores cuando mezclas partes digitales con analogicas, no siempre se llevan bien.
En este caso, con los valores de R y C que te dije, el pulso de reset es de ~10us y tension maxima cercana a Vdd, mas que suficiente. Si se quisiera algo mas ancho, con  100n,10k,10k estarias recontra sobrado.

Pero en la simulacion por Livewire se visualiza apenas un pico miserable --> Que esta pasando? --> Que evidentemente el escalon de tiempo minimo que esta usando es mucho mayor de 10us. 

Con el LTSpice no hay ningun problema reseteando de esa forma un CMOS, lastima que las librerias son muy chicas y no tiene el 4026.

Aunque uses compuertas, para que "cuente bien" tenes que hacer un reset por flanco --> vas a tener el mismo problema con Livewire, y agregar un monoestable o algo elaborado es demasiado lujo para un reset.
Te sugiero que lo "simules" en una protoboard.


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2009)

Estos temas lo puedes encontrar en este libro.

http://www.lulu.com/content/3640689

Saludo.


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias, ok, entonces procedere a una "simulacion" mas practica de este,  tambien tratare de hacerme de ese libro o alguno similar... gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola.
Prueba esto.
Cuando llega a 59 cambia 00 y sigue contando.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 2, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Prueba esto.
> Cuando llega a 59 cambia 00 y sigue contando.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, le hechare mano...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola.
Aquí te dejo un contador de 00-99 (hacia arriba) y 99-00 (hacia abajo).
He usado el 74192 que es un contador.
El 74192 es la versión BCD del 74193.
Tal vez te puede dar una idea de como hacer tu contador hacia abajo.



Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2010)

¿No creen que hacer este contador de 00-99 y 99-00 es más fácil hacerlo con un sólo integrado programable?


----------



## Morelos (May 20, 2010)

Hola a todos, miren, estoy haciendo un contador descendete de 99 a 0, pero, no logro hacer que el contar se detenga en cero, estoy usando CIs 74LS192, aunque tambien tengo la posibilidad de usar CIs 74LS193, y sus demas componentes, pero aun asi no he logrado hacer que cuando el conteo llegue a cero se detenga ¿como puedo hacerlo? espero que alguien me ayude puesto que logro hacer el contador pero este en automatico comenza la cuenta desde 99 una vez que llega a cero... 

Espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 20, 2010)

Hola Morelos

Utiliza el 74LS192 Para Contar en Décadas. (Decimal)
Utiliza el 74LS193 Para Contar en Quincenas. (Binario)
Ten en cuenta que no son iguales en cuanto a lo que cuentan.

Para cuando, cualquiera de ellos, lleguen a cero se detengan, debes detectar que están en cero.

Ahora bien, el objetivo es que se detengan en cero, esto es que ya no cuenten mas.

Entonces en la entrada de reloj del primer 74LS19x conecta una compuerta AND de 2 entradas, en una entrada conecta la señal de reloj, en la otra conecta la salida de una OR de dos entradas.

Cada contador debe estar conectado a una OR de 4 entradas y la salida de estas OR’s a la entrada de la OR de dos entradas mencionada aquí arribita.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Morelos (May 21, 2010)

Ok. muchas gracias MrCarlos, fijate que ya tenia una idea mas o menos de como hacer el cero, y era algo parecido a lo que me comentas, sin embargo nunca lo habia implementado. 

Bueno, hice lo que me dijiste, desafortunadamente en la simulacion no me da reultado, al contrario si antes hacia algun conteo, el circuito con la modificacion deja de contar y no hace nada; Te ajunto  un archivo (de LiveWire) ahi viene el circuito que estoy haciendo con el arreglo que me diste, quizas yo tengo algo mal que bien puede ser lo mas seguro "que yo me haya equivocado" por otro lado, el los simuladores que he probado, multisim y LiveWire, Circuit Make, no hay el integrado OR de cuatro entradas si acaso encuentro el OR de cuatro entradas pero hasta ahi, hice un arreglo para hacer la equivalencia con compuertas Or de dos entradas pero sigo sin tener resultador.

De todas formas te dejo el circuito a lo mejor, si lo vez quizas me puedas orientar en la solucion... de antemano gracias.

A ver que me dices compañero.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 21, 2010)

Hola Morelos

Que Pasó ?. En tu mensaje #34 dices que estás haciendo un contador DESCENDENTE de 99 a 00. Cierto?
Pero el circuito que adjuntaste está un contador ascendente.
Con el arreglo de compuertas que te mencioné no funciona, ya que ese arreglo es para DESCENDENTE.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Morelos (May 24, 2010)

Bueno, ya veo a lo que te refieres, la verdad es que soy un poco despistado pero bueno, aun asi, el arreglo es ascendente descendete, pero fijate que el problema no esta tanto hacerlo ascendente o descendete sino mas bien hacer que el circuito se detenga en cero, de cualquier forma eso es lo que trato de hacer, que se detenga en cero. alguna idea? por que la verdad ya he investigado y todo pero nada mas no me resulta nada...


----------



## MrCarlos (May 24, 2010)

Hola Morelos

Lo que entiendo es que deseas que se detenga al llegar a Cero sin importar que cuente forma ascendente o descendente.

Si el circuito está contando ascendentemente: 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9  
Debes establecer un número de inicio diferente de cero, 01 por ejemplo.
Si el circuito está contando descendentemente: 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0  
Debes establecer un número de inicio diferente de cero, 09 por ejemplo.

Esto se debe porque no puede funcionar si le dices que se detenga en cero pero al encenderlo inicia en cero; ahí se queda sin contar nada porque ya está en cero.

Para lograr programar un inicio utiliza las entradas de programación L’1 y la de control LD de cada contador.

También Se deben cambiar las Salidas C, B, y las entradas UP, DN.
Cuando cuenta ascendentemente se utiliza la salida C y la entrada del siguiente contador UP.
Cuando cuenta descendentemente se utiliza la salida B y la entrada del siguiente contador DN.

Te hago la aclaración que en mi LiveWire no funciona bien el 74192 al respecto de programar en inicio por medio de las L’s. Solo funciona L1 y L2.
L4 y L8 No funcionan, aunque las programe con un 1 no responden.
Probablemente esté igual tu LiveWire. Verifica esto.

Adjunto tu circuito ya modificado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Morelos (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos, ante todo muchas gracias por tu ayuda, fijate que si me ayudo mucho el diagrama que enviaste; por otro lado espero me sepas disculpar la tardanza en responderte pero la verdad es que estos ultimos dias he estado muy atareado con otros proyectos finales de la escuela, desafortunadamente mi compañero de equipo y yo no pudimos implementar el diagrama que me enviaste que de hecho si funciona por que ya lo arme en la proto, a final de cuentas hicimos otro arreglo, te adjunto el diagrama para que lo veas, a la mejor te podria servir en algun momento.

Por cierto ya lo comprobe y si es verdad, el LiveWire no funciona correctamente con algunos componentes.

Un cordial saludo y a tus ordenes tambien.


----------



## felix1389 (Jun 21, 2010)

ps tengo que hacer una contador de 0 a 99, pero del 0 al 20 lleva una frecuencia, y de 21 a 80 lleva otra frecuencia y de 81 a 99 otra frecuencia. pero esto tiene que lograrse con un solo reloj o sea un 555
si alguien me pudiera ayudar de antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola felix1389

Es relativamente fácil el hacer lo que mencionas en tu mensaje.

Si son múltiplos de 2 las frecuencias que requieres solo necesitas dividir la más alta en varias etapas y seleccionar cuando el contador llegue al número donde debe cambiar.

00-20 Frecuencia X
21-80 Frecuencia Y
81-99 Frecuencia Z

pero y luego ?, qué debe hacer el circuito ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## felix1389 (Jun 22, 2010)

gracias por responder
ps eso es lo unico que debe hacer el circuito solo es un proyecto que debe ir en aumento pero aveces mas rapido y a veces mas despacio, pero lo unico que no entiendo es como hacer eso de dividir la frecuencia y ajustarla para que desde cierto rango vaya rapido o despacio cierto tiempo.
gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola felix1389

Para dividir una frecuencia, cuyo tipo de señal sea cuadrada, se pueden conectar tantos contadores como necesites dividir, cada salida del contador divide entre 2.
Los contadores se conectan en cascada, esto es, se le aplica al clock la señal que se pretende dividir al primer contador, la salida Q de mayor valor se conecta al Clock del siguiente contador y así sucesivamente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Dani3DeEca (Ago 24, 2010)

y con un 74ls90? como puedo hacerlo?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 24, 2010)

descarga este simulador esta bien sencillo de usar y tiene un monton de ejemplos...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-bidirecional-com-74ls76-25950/#post211647


----------



## Meta (Ago 24, 2010)

Mejor hacer estas cosas con un PIC.


----------



## Dani3DeEca (Ago 26, 2010)

MMMMM  aun no lo se uzar


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2010)

> MMMMM aun no lo se uzar



sabes programar algun lenguaje....
tienes el simulador proteus???

es muy sencillo... pero te pierdes de muchas cosas bellas de la electronica... es mayor reto hacerlo con integrados de la fami 74 o similar

mira este link y analizalo bien....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/inicio-mundo-pic-41598/


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2010)

Dani3DeEca dijo:


> MMMMM  aun no lo se uzar



Dime cuantos pines deseas para un IC (PIC) y dime una tabla de la verdad y lo programo.


----------

